# Staffordshire bull terrier



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a good breeder or kennel to find a good quality Staffordshire bull terrier....we are thinking about adding one to our family in the future but I would like to do alot of research about them, and take my time in really finding what we want


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

After checking the shelters around your area (because the last time I went to my local pound, there was a really nice looking Staffy there, I wish I could of adopted it but i got too many dogs as it is!) Check these breeders sites, they are licensed and have a very nice variety of staffs with show quality!
http://www.moonstruckstaffords.com
http://www.ponderosabulldog.com/
http://www.world-net.net/home/malec/stafford.htm
http://www.diamondhkennels.net/

Let me know if that could give you some help!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Sydney said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows of a good breeder or kennel to find a good quality Staffordshire bull terrier....we are thinking about adding one to our family in the future but I would like to do alot of research about them, and take my time in really finding what we want


Sydney

I wish you the best of luck getting a Staffie Bull 
It took me 6 months to get one, it wasnt like there was not enough people having quality pups it was they do background checks, they talk about you with the club after you talk to one of the breeders, and they check references and I had lots of references. 
They are very tight with the breed. I was lucky I got one in 6 months they told me it could take 2 years.
I would take the suggestion and look in the shelters.

Best of luck

Deb


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks for the info we aren't really looking at any time frame....a few years would be fine only because we are in no hurry. I just wanted to research it


----------



## pitbull_lover08 (Aug 22, 2007)

Want to research the history of the breed? Research the breeders and kennels?

*~History~*

1. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staffordshire_Bull_Terrier
2. http://www.akc.org/breeds/staffordshire_bull_terrier/index.cfm
3. http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/staffordshirebullterrier.htm

*~Breeders & Kennels~*

http://www.dogresources.com/staffybulls/


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

if your still looking for one my cousin just got one from a breeder in upstate New York and my neighbor just got from an Indiana breeder, my cousin is a first time dog owner and he was still able to get one so if you have a hard time finding one let me know and i will pass along the breeders name


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

geisthexe said:


> Sydney
> 
> I wish you the best of luck getting a Staffie Bull
> It took me 6 months to get one, it wasnt like there was not enough people having quality pups it was they do background checks, they talk about you with the club after you talk to one of the breeders, and they check references and I had lots of references.
> ...


Wish more APBT breeders were like that.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

BullPunk77 said:


> if your still looking for one my cousin just got one from a breeder in upstate New York and my neighbor just got from an Indiana breeder, my cousin is a first time dog owner and he was still able to get one so if you have a hard time finding one let me know and i will pass along the breeders name


thanks I will let let you know when we are ready if we have a hard time....I don't think it will be anytime soon because I think another dog might upset our balance here, but I just wanted to get familiar with breeders and what to look for in the mean time!


----------



## quaterboy22 (Nov 12, 2006)

check out mimesstaff kennels.com or konfederatekennels.com


----------

